# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Помогите найти конфигурацию для швейного производства.

## ПавелАкб

Здравствуйте.
Помогите найти конфигурацию для швейного производства. Уже весь форум перерыл, а ничего подобного найти не получается(

----------


## chernov78

Всем добрый вечер !
У меня такая проблем ка, сейчас пользуюсь в личных нуждах программой 1С 7 торговля и склад. 
Семёрку давно нашёл в интернете работает без ключей, оболочка устанавливается и работает без проблем. Потом забрасываю базу и работаю, с компа на комп переношу без проблем. Сейчас решил попробовать перейти на 1с 8 управление торговлей, ни как не могу найти, нахожу не ставится хоть убей. Мож есть у кого такая программа чтоб можно было без специальных навыков поставить такому дилетанту как я. Оболочка и чистая база нужна., версия восмёрке где можно фото прайс делать. Заранее спасибо. Моя почта chernov78@yandex.ru

----------


## Анатолик

УНШП http://imonit.ru/upravlenie-nebolshi...odstvom-unshp/

----------


## Анатолик

Года 2 назад помогали одной фирме внедрять, на тот момент постоянно косяки вылазили, но разрабы быстро фиксили, так что на данный момент должна быть норм.

----------


## killazz

Здравствуйте.
Помогите найти конфигурацию для швейного производства.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Помогите найти конфигурацию для швейного производства.


http://www.softsalad.ru/software/shv...izvodstvo.html

----------


## killazz

Спасибо...возможно есть у кого под 1с...

----------


## cnik555

Помогите пожалуйста! нужна рабочая конфигурация управления швейным производством 1.6. Заранее благодарю

----------


## killazz

> Помогите пожалуйста! нужна рабочая конфигурация управления швейным производством 1.6. Заранее благодарю


либо под УПП...плюсую...

----------


## Сполох

До сих пор актуальный вопрос. Ищу любую конфигурацию под швейное производство.

----------


## StarUser

Что так не кто и не дал?

----------


## Сполох

> Что так не кто и не дал?


Нет. Пока нигде не могу найти.

----------


## StarUser

Тогда будем ждать :(

----------


## SemenZh

Мы искали в своё время, но ничего не нашли. В конце концов сами переписали УПП довольно сильно. Главная особенность нашего предприятия была в том, что, фактически, есть два больших подразделения - вязальное (там всё довольно понятно и просто - непрерывно на станках вяжутся полуфабрикаты) и швейное (вот здесь уже куча участков, много ручного труда, взаимозаменяемость сотрудников, работа с фурнитурой и т.п.).

----------


## StarUser

Есть 1С швейка 8, но нету её в свободном доступе

----------


## denger8088

Добрый день! Поддерживаю!!!

----------


## GTA33

Быстрее УНФ настроить под швейное производство ИМХО

----------


## add87

> Быстрее УНФ настроить под швейное производство ИМХО


можете помочь настроить?

----------


## semenov_av

Уже можно сказать нет, нас послали сторону корабля )))) есть у кого нибудь отечественные решения для Швейного производства ?

----------

